# Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juli 2012)

*Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juli 2012)

*Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

da sieht mir der alpenfön peter aber um einiges leistunsstärker aus.


----------



## Novorapid (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

jup denke ich auch^^


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Ein Test von PCGH wäre nicht schlecht.
Wenn der Kühler wirklich so toll sein soll, würde der auch mit meiner HD 5870 passiv zu betreiben sein ?


----------



## SaKuL (30. Juli 2012)

*Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Wuchtig ist hier das richtige Wort. Leider sieht das Stück nicht wirklich wertig aus (speziell die Kontaktfläche und die Verbindung der Heatpipes mit dieser), genau das Gegenteil von dem, was man von Prolimatech kennt.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Bin ja mal gespannt, was das Spielzeug kann.


----------



## MainBrain (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Ich denke die Fotos stammen von einem Vorserienmuster. Diese Qualität kann sich Prolimatech einfach nicht erlauben, vor allem auch bei dem anzunehmenden Preis, was das Ding kosten wird. Ansonsten sehe ich da jetzt keinen Grund, warum der MK26 besser sein soll als z.B. der Peter.


----------



## xTc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Die hier verwendeten Bilder zeigen eine frühres Entwicklungs-Muster. 

HIER gibt es Bilder der/einer neueren (finalen) V2-Version.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Was wird denn da an Lüftern Platz haben? 2x120mm mit Drahtbügel? 
Die Adapterplatte wird Thermisch aber auch keine Verbesserung bringen.

Edit:
Auf der zweiten Seite sieht man die Lüftermontage.
http://www.expreview.com/20556-3.html
Da passen sogar 140er drauf.

Bestreichen die den Adapter doppelt mit WLP?


----------



## henk (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> da sieht mir der alpenfön peter aber um einiges leistunsstärker aus.



Das täuscht, der MK 26 ist höher und kann dadurch im Gegensatz zum Peter den Luftstrom von zwei 140er Lüfter fast vollständig nutzen.



> Bestreichen die den Adapter doppelt mit WLP?



Ja einmal um Kontakt zur eingentlichen Bodenplatte zu schaffen und einmal auf Seiten der GPU.

Edit: Oder meinst du, dass die den Adapter und zusätzlich die Bodenplatte bestreichen? Das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



xTc schrieb:


> Die hier verwendeten Bilder zeigen eine frühres Entwicklungs-Muster.
> 
> HIER gibt es Bilder der/einer neueren (finalen) V2-Version.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessante Konstruktion für die HD7900-Kompatibilität... dürfte allerdings die Kühlleistung schon verschlechtern durch eine zweite Grenzfläche zwischen GPU und Kühler.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



henk schrieb:


> Oder meinst du, dass die den Adapter und zusaätzlich die Bodenplatte bestreichen? Das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.


Jap, die bestreichen beide Seiten bevor sie aufeinander gelegt werden.


----------



## Ryle (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Solche Adapter gibt es schon seit dem 79xx Release von EK, damals für Waküs gedacht haben so einige auch ihre Acceleros auf die Karten geschnallt. Unterschiede sind geringer als viele angenommen haben. Man verliert selbst mit dem zusätzlichen Wärmeübergang nur knapp 1-2° Kühlperformance. Folglich ist die Lösung durchaus annehmbar, immerhin besser als zig Revisionen ds Kühlers zu bringen.

Warum die auf den Bildern allerdings beiseitig WLP drauf schmieren ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Ich würde es auch über den Anpressdruck verteilen lassen anstatt es zu verstreichen aber naja...


----------



## Uter (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wenn der Kühler wirklich so toll sein soll, würde der auch mit meiner HD 5870 passiv zu betreiben sein ?


 Wenn überhaupt, dann nur mit einem extrem starken Luftstrom im Gehäuse, was den Sinn einer passiven Graka ad absurdum führen würde. 



superseijayin schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch über den Anpressdruck verteilen lassen anstatt es zu verstreichen aber naja...


 Das ist Geschmackssache.

btw: *Thema in den Lukü-Bereich verschoben.*


----------



## henk (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache.


 
Kommt auf den Kühler und Einsatzzweck an, hierbei ist es jedoch egal.


----------



## Vhailor (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ein Test von PCGH wäre nicht schlecht.
> Wenn der Kühler wirklich so toll sein soll, würde der auch mit meiner HD 5870 passiv zu betreiben sein ?


 
Im Idle ging das grade so  - zumindest mit meinem Ex-Mk13. Warum sollte der auch damit passiv zu betreiben sein? Hast du sowas schonmal gesehen oder gelesen? Ich noch nicht .

Ich hab meinen Spass mit sonem Kühler jedenfalls gehabt und werde in Zukunft einfach zu bekannten Custom-Varianten greifen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juli 2012)

Kann man den weiterverwenden? Hatte mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen Peter zu holen, der ist mir aber für eine einmaligr Nutzung zu teuer...  Und was soll das Schätzchen kosten? Gibts da schon Infos?


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

weiß jemand wie viele Slots der Kühler belegt und ob man die Grundplatte von der GTX 680 weiter verwenden kann?


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Inklusiv der Grafikkarte drei Slots.


----------



## henk (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Der belegt samt Karte vier Slots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

http://www.expreview.com/topic/img/review/Prolimatech_mk-26/Prolimatech_MK-26_34.jpg

Stimmt schon, Platz zum Luftansaugen hätten die Lüfter dann nicht mehr viel.
Wenn Darunter aber irgendwas im Low Profile Format steckt, würd das schon hinhaun.


----------



## henk (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Nein, denn allein der Kühlkörper belegt ja schon drei Slots (nicht vom Slotblech täuschen lassen, die abgebildete Karte ist eine 7970 DC II). Selbst mit Slimlüftern kommt man da auf mindestens 3,5 Slots und mit 25mm starken Lüftern könnten selbst vier Slots knapp werden.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

 Stimmt, das ist ja eine Dreifachblende! 
Mit einem Slot Luftpolster zum Luftansaugen braucht man ja dann 5 Slots


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Die Karte hängt aber gewaltig...


----------



## netheral (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Die Bilder sind ja alle leider bis auf das neue offizielle Bild die alte "Pre Version", wenn ich das richtig sehe. Dürfte also letztendlich doch sehr wertig wirken. Mein "alter" MK-13 wirkt ja auch sehr hochwertig. Denke, die Verarbeitung wird wohl auf dem typischen Prolimatech Niveau ankommen.

Was allterdings bitter wäre, wenn das Biest noch mehr Slots als der Peter verbraten würde. Dann würde nichtmal mehr eine Soundkarte auf dem letzten Slot gehen bei meinem Mainboard. Absolutes NoGo, genau wie billiger Onboard Sound. Da würde ich dann direkt blind wieder zum Peter greifen, da man hier wenigstens noch einen Slot auf dem MB hat, in dem die gute Xonar platz nehmen darf.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Es dürften auch nicht alle Gehäuse mit der Überbreite klarkommen.
http://www.expreview.com/topic/img/review/Prolimatech_mk-26/Prolimatech_MK-26_32.jpg


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Fett, habe noch den MK-13, etwas modifiziert auf meiner HD7850, geht sogar passiv, mit Lüfter @ 400rpm ist es dann perfekt, aber das Monster wäre schon ein würdiger Nachfolger 
Freue mich schon auf erste Tests


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Im Idle ging das grade so  - zumindest mit meinem Ex-Mk13. Warum sollte der auch damit passiv zu betreiben sein? Hast du sowas schonmal gesehen oder gelesen? Ich noch nicht .
> 
> Ich hab meinen Spaß mit sonem Kühler jedenfalls gehabt und werde in Zukunft einfach zu bekannten Custom-Varianten greifen.


 Ja, das werde ich auch tun.  Dieser Brüller hier reicht mir


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

danke für die antworten *Abductee* und *henk*  aber bei 5 slots ist das keine alternative für meine Gtx680.


----------



## henk (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Tja, so ist das halt mit den Aftermarketkühlern... Ich habe mich schon lange damit abgefunden außer meiner Grafikkarte + Kühler nichts großartig anderes mehr verbauen zu können. ^^


----------



## Jackey555 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Bei mir würde trotz Peter sogar noch eine Soundkarte reinpassen. Sehe ich jedoch nicht als Problem. Onboard langt mir vollkommen. Über den digitalausgang kommt erlustfreier sound, rest macht die anlage.


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Naja, der MK-26 verbraucht einen Slot mehr als der Peter, oder zumindest einen halben, was ja auch keine Geige spielt, wenn trotzdem keine Karte mehr rein geht.

Beim Peter sind inkl. der Karte fünf Slots weg. In den letzten geht bei meinem Board noch die Xonar Essence ST. Musste halt leider damals die PCI Version kaufen, weil unten halt nur noch ein PCI Slot frei ist. Da sich der PC in nächster Zeit eh nicht ändert, ist das auch egal und auch eine ST bekommt man notfalls noch verkauft.

Wenn er wirklich _alle_ Slots sperrt, ist er imho unbrauchbar. Was soll ich mit ner leisen Grafikkarte, wenn ich mir beim Surfen den Metal aus super duper blechi blechi Onboard Scheißdreck reintun darf?  Da hab ich lieber 0,5 Sone mehr im PC und höre dank Kopfhörern eh nix davon.... So siehts für mich leider aus.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. August 2012)

Geiles Teil, nur hab ich leider keinen Bedarf


----------



## SchnickNick (2. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Der Rechte teil vom Kühler schaut weng klein aus  kann aber sein dass ich mich Irre immerhin ist er ja ziemlich hoch 

War ja ganz erschrocken wie die Kontaktfläche beim Prototypen "ranngeklotzt" wurde


----------



## Fischer995 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Die Lüfter hängen auch noch am Kühlkörper? Au Au der PCIe connector tut mir leid und das PCB der Grafikkarte erst recht... So wie das aussieht geht dort ohne Grundplatte oder bzw. wenigstens eine backlplate nichts, weil den schweren Kühlkörper und dann auch noch 2 120mm bzw. 140mm lüfter will ich dem PCB der Graka nicht zumuten...


----------



## Jackey555 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Grundplatte bzwBackplate sind meiner Meinung nach schon beim Peter Pflicht. Nach 2 Jahren kannst du ansonsten mit deiner Graka bereits die Mittagssuppe löffeln.


----------



## Asus4ever (3. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Zwischen "Soll klarkommen" und "kommt klar" liegt manchmal auch ein gewisses Stück


----------



## Nostrex (3. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Sieht Gut aus 
Meiner meinung nach aber bisschen groß
Bei mir würde er garnicht reinpassen (Nur Graka, keine weitere Karte aufm Board)
Bald sind die Graks inklu kühler größer als das ganze Mobo


----------



## stna1981 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-26: Wuchtiger VGA-Kühler soll nun mit 320 Watt Leistung klarkommen*

Zwei Fragen zu dem Teil: wie werden denn die Kühlblöcke für RAM und Spawa befestigt, mit Kleber? Oder andersgefragt: kriegt man die wieder ab bzw. kann man die später wiederverwenden?

Und passt das Teil in die gängigen Lian Li-Gehäuse wie das PC-7Fxx, PC-8Fxx oder das PC-9F? Also ist da genug Platz bis zum Seitenteil?


----------

